# We need a place to stay from August thru September



## Tjarb (Mar 30, 2009)

I have placed a few post regarding our upcoming move to Barcelona and have been hard at work looking for a place to live without success.

What we need is a two month apartment while we look for a long term place. My son starts school in September and we need to get out there to make this work.

Does anyone have or possible know of someone who has a furnished apartment for rent for the two month or a really good long term furnished apartment or house in the area?

Our preferred areas area the Serria or Garcia up north but at this point anything will work. We are trying to stay under 900e for the short term and under 1200e for a long term.

Thank you
Ted


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tjarb said:


> I have placed a few post regarding our upcoming move to Barcelona and have been hard at work looking for a place to live without success.
> 
> What we need is a two month apartment while we look for a long term place. My son starts school in September and we need to get out there to make this work.
> 
> ...


Still no luck Ted???  Have you tried the agents in the area?? Maybe if you've had no luck you're gonna need to perhaps look at changing your criteria??? 

Jo xxxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Do you mean this? Or do you mean the other way around? 
"We are trying to stay under 900e for the short term and under 1200e for a long term".
I think you are hopeful in the better areas of BCN at these figures.


Did you speak to Anita Primett as I suggested? She knows the market there. 
As I have said Barcelona is full of rental property - the question is are you prepared to pay the going rate?


----------



## Tjarb (Mar 30, 2009)

*Yup, tried everything*

Jo,

I have been in contact with two, one of which was recommended by my agent here in the states. Our problem is still finding a place that doesn't break the bank.

For two months places are not bad but the agency fee is one months rent plus an IVA. Totally cost prohibitive.

We have delayed our arrival until August just to try an secure a place. We will not take one long term until we are there and I guess that is the killer..

Do you know of anyone who lives in Barcelona that can help and is trust worthy?

Thanks again,

Ted


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Anita is somebody I trust and could help ...but at the going rate. 

...you say you have tried everything but you have only been in touch with two agents!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tjarb said:


> Jo,
> 
> I have been in contact with two, one of which was recommended by my agent here in the states. Our problem is still finding a place that doesn't break the bank.
> 
> ...


In a word Ted, "no"!!! I'm a long way from Barcelona, all I know is that its one of the most expensive cities in Europe and is very beautiful. I'm sorry. Keep trying??? perhaps move over a little out of the main city and see if prices figure better???

Jo xxx


----------



## Tjarb (Mar 30, 2009)

*Again, please *

I want to say I have contacted her but I honestly can’t remember. In all I have spoken to 6 agents but only two have been willing to go the distance.

If you can, will you resend me her information and I will call again. If she is the one I am thinking about she couldn't help me too much because 850e a month was too cheap..... which kills me but a lot of them are saying that. I have been told it is mainly because of the tourists.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tjarb said:


> I want to say I have contacted her but I honestly can’t remember. In all I have spoken to 6 agents but only two have been willing to go the distance.
> 
> If you can, will you resend me her information and I will call again. If she is the one I am thinking about she couldn't help me too much because 850e a month was too cheap..... which kills me but a lot of them are saying that. I have been told it is mainly because of the tourists.


I dont know an awful lot about Barcelona other than its expensive as I've said, but 850€ is fairly cheap when you concider that during the holiday season, a very nice two bed apartment in my (not as expensive) area could pull that easily for a week... The holiday season changes everything. I have a friend with a two bedroom villa, admittedly its very nice, swimming pool, gardens etc and she's getting 1,400€ a week and thats in a fairly inexpensive area!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You would not get 5th Avenue NYC at a discount price and you are not going to get the nicer areas of BCN for that money IMHO 

I think you need to focus on a cheaper area or accept you will have to pay the going rate. 

Barcelona Flats | Barcelona Apartments | Apartments in Barcelona | Flats in Barcelona Anita Primett may be able to help


----------



## Tjarb (Mar 30, 2009)

*Getting really frustrated*

Just talked to an agent again.....

OK, many months ago when I found out I was going to be working overseas I had a dream of living on the coast of Greece while my son finished high school in an English speaking IB school. 

Reality for visa issues and the desire for my Fiancée and son to live in Barcelona overshadowed that.

Now, it starting to look like Barcelona is just too much of a financial hardship to be a reality, so.

The two of you, Jo and Steve, have been very helpful and quite frankly patient with me and for that I thank you. But it may be time to try a new approach to this. 

Where is the best place to live on the coast and that my son will have the ability to attend an English speaking IB school? What I want to budget for is a furnished home/apartment under 1200 euros a month, a school that is under 18K euros a year and as close to a city with an airport where Delta Airlines flies in and out of.

:ranger:

One other thing, if it turns out we like living there after a year we are planning on making it our permanent home and purchasing or building a home.

Thank you again,

Ted


----------



## Tjarb (Mar 30, 2009)

Steve, 

You might be right on. I do want to live in the primo town on a beer budget. I might have to step up but I am not sure if the short term wants out weigh the long term goals. If you know what I mean?

I did look at the site the last time you sent it to me. I didn’t contact them because it looked more set up for vacation rental but I did go ahead and e-mail them this time and sent it to her attention. Thank you.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## Tjarb (Mar 30, 2009)

I made contact. She said she wasn't able to help. Thanks for the try though.


----------

